# Can't get good results with hats - Help!



## StickyDan (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, So i've had my GeoKnight dc16 w/cap attachment for a couple months now. I've been playing around with it whenever I get a chance. I'm starting to get some pretty good results with t-shirts. I think I'm at a point where I can start selling them and feel good about it. My big problem right now is hats. I'm using c130 from the Authentic t-shirt co. I'm print/cutting on Jotto Maxim. The Jotto is pretty nice and so far I like it although I don't have much to compare it to. Here are the problems I'm getting:
- Press is leaving a mark on the material at the edges of the platen. I think the inner liner mesh like material at the front of the hat is melting. 
- Crease marks getting ironed into the face of the hat. Once there their, I can't get them out. 
- transfer material not adhearing properly in the areas of the creases. 
- the top of the hat bill seems to melt a little if it touches the platen. 

Obviously these problems are unacceptable for myself and my clients. How do I get over these hurdles? Is there something I'm missing or not doing properly? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

When Your pressing the hats are you using some form of cover sheet between the heating element and the applied graphic/hat?

We had this problem with the cheap trucker hat (plastic mesh) and just stopped using them for heat applied vinyl, they work fine for embroidery, for vinyl we use the structured hats and they work fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## StickyDan (Oct 22, 2010)

I've found some videos last night of a guy doing a demo of some presses and different types of hats. I've marked the points where he seems to have some of the same issues I'm having. Is this normal? Are people actually selling hats that look like this once they've been decorated? I'm not trying to knock this video - I'm just using it to demonstrate some of the same issues that I'm having. 


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqHHyLM2thE&feature=related[/media]
5:50 - He clearly get a "hard line" pressed into the fabric at the top of the hat. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVXOStXEdYw&feature=related[/media]
3:50 - Another hard line formed into the hat. This time, you can actually see lines left behind from the edge of the backing.
4:58 - gets another press line in the fabric and quickly tries to hide it.
7:02 - gets a big wrinkle in the hat.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Dan post a link to the video...we'll take a look.


----------



## StickyDan (Oct 22, 2010)

Weird - I did put the links it but I guess they didn't work.
1st video
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqHHyLM2thE&feature=related[/media]

2nd video
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVXOStXEdYw&feature=related[/media]


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

- Press is leaving a mark on the material at the edges of the platen. I think the inner liner mesh like material at the front of the hat is melting. 
- Crease marks getting ironed into the face of the hat. Once there their, I can't get them out. 
- transfer material not adhearing properly in the areas of the creases. 
- the top of the hat bill seems to melt a little if it touches the platen. 

I have the same press and use the same hats w/ joto multicut and the mark that is left from the heat and pressure should go away quick, it is unfortunate but mangeable and does go away...I am thinking about rounding the edges of my plattens to see if it would help...but i dont want to wreck them.
The inner mesh shouldnt be melting.
To avoid wrinkles make sure you use the Hold Down thingy and keep the surface(hat) taut and that should avoid wrinkles.
Dont touch the hat to the bare element...use a cover sheet.
Once you get the hang of it ... it's easy lol.


----------



## StickyDan (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Gerry
Are you using the platen that was shipped with the machine? I'm starting to wonder if I've got the wrong platen for the hats I'm using. I guess i could avoid the wrinkles by having the hat fit the platen properly. 
where abouts are you? I'm in Vancouver.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Agreed, we have the MAX press in the video with interchangeable platens, we always use a cover sheet, and like I said in the other post we only had problems with the plastic mesh hats, another aspect you might look at is how much pressure your using sometimes the recommended pressure is a little high, I think the spec the heat transfer people give is rated kinda' generically so if you have a cheap heat press their covered.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

StickyDan said:


> Thanks Gerry
> Are you using the platen that was shipped with the machine? I'm starting to wonder if I've got the wrong platen for the hats I'm using. I guess i could avoid the wrinkles by having the hat fit the platen properly.
> where abouts are you? I'm in Vancouver.


 I have all three but use the midprofile the most(and for the c160's). I believe the press ships w/ the bigger platen... which may be part of your problem too.
I'm on Vancouver Island =0)


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I actually have the dk7....if it matters any.


----------



## StickyDan (Oct 22, 2010)

It looks like the guy in the video is using the right attachment for the different styles of hats but he's still getting the same problems I'm getting. I assume he's a pro. So what's the deal? Is this acceptable?


----------

